# Want a balance bike? Get to Lidl on Monday



## User (21 Mar 2013)




----------



## marshmella (21 Mar 2013)

Don't need one these days but i have picked up a couple of jerseys and a computer in todays offers.


----------



## Scotty1991 (21 Mar 2013)

picked up a jersey, 3/4 shorts and tool kit saddle bag. Bargain!


----------

